# EMT patch on Job shirt



## MidwestEMT (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey fire guys with job shirts, quick question. I am trying to figure out placement on my NREMT patch for a custom job shirt i'm ordering for my fire dept. The standard format is this:
Right shoulder: Flag
Left shoulder: dept. Patch
Right Chest: last name embroidered
Left chest: Dept. Logo embroidered
Back: Dept. Fire/Rescue embroidered.

Do you have any suggestions of where to fit the NREMT patch without it looking cluttered? Or any other options besides the patch to identify myself as EMS personnel would also help.

Thanks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2013)

MidwestEMT said:


> Hey fire guys with job shirts, quick question. I am trying to figure out placement on my NREMT patch for a custom job shirt i'm ordering for my fire dept. The standard format is this:
> Right shoulder: Flag
> Left shoulder: dept. Patch
> Right Chest: last name embroidered
> ...



Your department doesn't have a uniform standard? 

If nobody else has an EMT patch, why do you need one?

My suggestion is to talk to your shift officer or your department's uniform guy. I know my old fire department had a specific SOP on uniforms, and what went on our individual clothing. 

For example, the only mention of EMS was embroidered on our name tape. It would say "NAME FF/PM" That was it.


----------



## waaaemt (Mar 13, 2013)

can you put it on the left shoulder and the flag underneath it? I seen a lot of agency's do that.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2013)

How much crap do you need on your uniform?

At some point it just looks stupid.


----------



## 18G (Mar 13, 2013)

veneficus said:


> how much crap do you need on your uniform?
> 
> At some point it just looks stupid.



agreed.


----------



## Bullets (Mar 13, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> How much crap do you need on your uniform?
> 
> At some point it just looks stupid.


second, and he's at that point


----------



## MrJones (Mar 13, 2013)

I learned long ago that what others think about how I choose to dress means next to nothing. When it comes to work attire, as long as it doesn't violate any organization policies I wear as little or as much flair as _I_ deem appropriate.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2013)

MrJones said:


> I learned long ago that what others think about how I choose to dress means next to nothing.



I am not so sure that applies in healthcare or public safety.

Patients are not generally receptive to personal style. They have expectations and they are often very conservative.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2013)

If you do go patch on the same arm as the flag, put the flag on top.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Mar 13, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> If you do go patch on the same arm as the flag, put the flag on top.



	:usa: Always the flag on top!!!!! 	:usa:



you could put it bellow your company patch, but to be honest...that is a lot of patches on that work shirt. Why not just put an "EMT" next to your name instead of the extra patch?


----------



## Trashtruck (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you really need identify yourself as EMS personnel?
I mean, you're already wearing a job shirt with a bunch of Fire Dept. insignia all over it. 
The general public has no idea who does what. Firefighter, EMT, Paramedic, Ambulance Driver are all lumped into the people who show up when they call. 

Your Dept. should have a directive about uniforms, so I'd check that, and ask your officer.


----------



## MidwestEMT (Mar 13, 2013)

I wasn't looking for criticism or fashion advice, like I mentioned, I was just looking for placement ideas.

Thank you n7lxi. I like the idea of having my name, then EMT. The thought never occured to me.


----------



## MidwestEMT (Mar 13, 2013)

@Trashtalk, I do not NEED to identify myself as EMS, but I would like to. Our department is set up into Fire/EMS and EMS only. Most of the fire guys want nothing to do with the EMS (let alone putting it on their job shirts), and kick it over to the EMS only personnel. I am passionate about both, and therefore want both entities represented.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2013)

Sounds like your fire guys need to be fired,


----------



## MidwestEMT (Mar 14, 2013)

they are very good at what they do, and some are even very competent EMTs/Paramedics, they just dont enjoy it. Luckily we have a large amount of EMS only personnel, readily available to supplement in. 

However, it's just like what they say: 200 years of tradition, unhampered by progress.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2013)

If your state patch is even remotely attractive, perhaps the state patch where your flag would be, and the department patch on the opposite side. I find the NREMT patch to be a little too bold, but that's a matter of opinion. If you prefer the NR patch to your state patch, do the NR patch on the right instead.

Much as I like the flag on a job shirt, I'd rather have my EMT patch on one and department on the other.

Right shoulder: State EMT patch
Left shoulder: Department patch


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2013)

MidwestEMT said:


> they are very good at what they do, and some are even very competent EMTs/Paramedics, they just dont enjoy it. Luckily we have a large amount of EMS only personnel, readily available to supplement in.
> 
> However, it's just like what they say: 200 years of tradition, unhampered by progress.




Not Okcfd, right? I generally like them.


----------



## MidwestEMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Not OKCFD. I'm up in nebraska, where there is no state patch for EMS. At least not one i've found or ever seen across the state, even in the two large metro areas of NE.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2013)

MidwestEMT said:


> Not OKCFD. I'm up in nebraska, where there is no state patch for EMS. At least not one i've found or ever seen across the state, even in the two large metro areas of NE.



Just did a google, found one. Nothing on the NE OEMS website, though.


----------



## MidwestEMT (Mar 14, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Just did a google, found one. Nothing on the NE OEMS website, though.



I have seen this one before, however, from what I have heard, it is no longer used. I believe the story was that was the patch used when EMS fell under the department of public safety, up until 10 or so years. It was then split up so state patrol and police got seperate departments, and they put EMS into the department of Health and Human Services.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 14, 2013)

MidwestEMT said:


> I have seen this one before, however, from what I have heard, it is no longer used. I believe the story was that was the patch used when EMS fell under the department of public safety, up until 10 or so years. It was then split up so state patrol and police got seperate departments, and they put EMS into the department of Health and Human Services.



Hmm, I guess the NREMT patch is the only one. 
I guess that's the way to do it, then.


----------



## slewy (Mar 14, 2013)

The company I work for only has two patches on each arm. However, I am not sure as to the placement for your patches. This might help......


----------



## Bullets (Mar 14, 2013)

MidwestEMT said:


> I wasn't looking for criticism or fashion advice, like I mentioned, I was just looking for placement ideas.
> 
> Thank you n7lxi. I like the idea of having my name, then EMT. The thought never occured to me.



Standard practice around here is department patch on left, state cert on right. Our fire department does have an american flag on right over the EMT patch. Name on right chest, Florian Cross with station number on left chest.

Nothing on back

I always wonder about having local agencies using the American Flag. wouldnt it make more sense to use the state flag?


----------



## Aidey (Mar 14, 2013)

Or no patches, and wear a single pin on each collar. Medical symbol on one side, maltese cross on the other. Both are represented and you don't look like a biker who has covered his leathers with club patches.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 14, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Much as I like the flag on a job shirt, I'd rather have my EMT patch on one and department on the other.


me too.  the american flag goes on an sleeve that has nothing on it.  if you have something (such as the level of medical training), it goes in place of the flag.  

My FD button down uniform always had my EMS training level on it.  my original job shirt from my first volunteer agency had a 9/11 patch on it; outside of that, if it isnt' required by my department, my jobshirts are patchless.  I do like them to be nicely embroidered.


----------



## MidwestEMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Keep in mind this isn't like a button down shirt. It's one of the tru spec sweatshirt/pullover thing with the 1/4 zip. I do like the ideas some of you are putting out there, so I appreciate it.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 14, 2013)

My job shirt has my name and paramedic under it on the front right and a small company patch on the front left. We have the option of adding our nremt patch to the sleeve, but I haven't and probably won't.


----------



## MidwestEMT (Mar 14, 2013)

I think I'll take the suggestion of the pins on the collar for now. When I finally get my medic, sounds like the best option is to put paramedic under my name.


----------



## Jon (Mar 16, 2013)

I would echo the "add it below your name" bit. Anything else looks too cluttered.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Mar 27, 2013)

MidwestEMT said:


> I wasn't looking for criticism or fashion advice, like I mentioned, I was just looking for placement ideas.
> 
> Thank you n7lxi. I like the idea of having my name, then EMT. The thought never occured to me.





MidwestEMT said:


> @Trashtalk, I do not NEED to identify myself as EMS, but I would like to. Our department is set up into Fire/EMS and EMS only. Most of the fire guys want nothing to do with the EMS (let alone putting it on their job shirts), and kick it over to the EMS only personnel. I am passionate about both, and therefore want both entities represented.



If you are not an officer, then just follow what your SOG says.  If your SOG is silent on the issue, ask an officer.  If he says it's up to you, then there is no need for the NREMT patch.  Our uniforms have department patch on left shoulder, name on right chest, and optional flag on right shoulder.  I think any thing more would make it look cluttered.  Our pull-overs have no standard and it's what you want.  A decent minority go with nothing at all, no patch, no name, nothing.  The majority go with name on right, and patch or logo on left chest.  Didn't you say that PARAMEDIC was already written on the back?  If so, no additional patch is needed.


If you ARE an officer and are devising an SOG, then I highly suggest that you not put the NREMT patch on your uniforms.  There is no need for it, and there are plenty of other ways to ID yourself as an EMT.  Remember that less is more when it comes to uniforms--less (fewer) patches can look more professional.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 27, 2013)

I typically go shirtless and it has revived mote than on pt when they get a quick glimce of me


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 27, 2013)

AzValley said:


> I typically go shirtless and it has revived mote than on pt when they get a quick glimce of me



Were those revivals before or after the implants?


----------



## AzValley (Mar 27, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> Were those revivals before or after the implants?



LOL...they only look like implants.  Beer and cheese doodle diet will do that for any guy.!


----------



## Roy51 (Apr 1, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> me too.  the american flag goes on an sleeve that has nothing on it.  if you have something (such as the level of medical training), it goes in place of the flag.
> 
> My FD button down uniform always had my EMS training level on it.  my original job shirt from my first volunteer agency had a 9/11 patch on it; outside of that, if it isnt' required by my department, my jobshirts are patchless.  I do like them to be nicely embroidered.



+1.  Patches belong on buttondown shirts, not on polos or job shirts.


----------



## jpregulman (Apr 8, 2013)

I would say put your cert level after your name. So Jonah Pregulman, BSN, EMT or something like that. There is no need for your NREMT patch as it only says that you passed your test, not that you are licensed to practice any where. Keep it simple. Our Job shirts have Name with cert on one side and the squad patch on the other (its embroidered). Flags are good, but more than that is over kill.


----------



## BTown714 (Mar 12, 2014)

MidwestEMT said:


> Hey fire guys with job shirts, quick question. I am trying to figure out placement on my NREMT patch for a custom job shirt i'm ordering for my fire dept. The standard format is this:
> Right shoulder: Flag
> Left shoulder: dept. Patch
> Right Chest: last name embroidered
> ...



Here in Florida, the standard usually is Department patch on the left shoulder and EMT/Paramedic patch/Flag on the right...


----------



## ZombieEMT (Mar 12, 2014)

I wonder, does your partner allow this? If so, what is their standard for similar situations? Are there no other EMTs/Medics in your FD? 

If it truly is your responsibility for making and paying for your own job shirt, I have seen the patch below the flag or in place of the flag.


----------

